# Forbidden people



## deirdree

Ciao a tutti.

Parlando di ebrei al tempo del nazismo,

"Forbidden people in a forbidden time, in a forbidden territory."

Potrebbe tradursi:

"Persone non grate, nel momento sbagliato, in territorio proibito."?


----------



## Lorena1970

Dovresti fornire il quadro di riferimento: da dove è tratta la frase ?


----------



## rrose17

Non userei "sbagliato" qui. L'espressione "the wrong place and the wrong time" è molto sentito. Credo che l'autore usi "forbidden" perche è diverso, più forte.


----------



## Lorena1970

What about: : "Persone negate in un tempo negato in un territorio  proibito" ?


----------



## Nunou

Altro giro altra corsa: persone proibite/illegittime, in un'epoca proibitiva, in un territorio proibito/interdetto/vietato.


----------



## deirdree

Lorena1970 said:


> Dovresti fornire il quadro di riferimento: da dove è tratta la frase ?




Un film.

Una persona, protestante, chiede ad un'altra persona, protestante, di ospitare queste persone in pericolo,
persone che possono essere ebree o anche no, per esempio un disertore delle SS.


----------



## longplay

Io farei una traduzione "alla lettera", visto che l' originale mi sembra molto efficace :"....proibite.....proibito.....proibito". Vedi tu... .Ciao !


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
anche io mi stavo chiedendo perché in italiano dovremmo per forza trovare dei sinonimi. Se proprio si vuole evitare la ripetizione
forse opterei per "persone, tempo e territorio proibiti"... ma di certo l'impatto non sarebbe lo stesso. 

Ciao.


----------



## london calling

deirdree said:


> Un film.
> 
> Una persona, protestante, chiede ad un'altra persona, protestante, di ospitare queste persone in pericolo,
> persone che possono essere ebree o anche no, per esempio un disertore delle SS.



Il film è stato girato in inglese? O questa frase è una traduzione dalla lingua originale del film?


----------



## deirdree

london calling said:


> Il film è stato girato in inglese? O questa frase è una traduzione dalla lingua originale del film?




La lingua originale è l'olandese, i sub sono in inglese, ma anche dall'audio olandese sento "forboden", "verboden" in olandese, cioè proibito.

Forse si potrebbe dire "persone interdette"? Però questa parola non torna con "tempi" e "territorio".

Tra l'altro questa parola ricorre spesso nel film.
Un ufficiale dice a un bambino mulatto "you are forbidden" perchè indossa l'uniforme dei boy scout e la madre risponde che la brucerà.


----------



## Nunou

Sì...che ricorda molto da vicino il "verboten" tedesco e naturalmente i tempi (e i modi) del nazismo!  
In questo caso penso sia meglio ripeterlo anche in italiano,  senza usare troppi sinonimi, forse userei addirittura "vietato" invece che proibito..


----------



## deirdree

Bene, allora traduco "vietato". Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## longplay

deirdree said:


> Bene, allora traduco "vietato". Grazie mille a tutti.



Usare vietato con riferimento a persone mi sembra un po' strano: mi ricorda tanto "terminator" - "l' ho terminato !". Comunque..."de gustibus".... !

Se ci fosse un forum olandese...., ma io non  so niente di quella lingua !


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
a te non sembra siano stati abbastanza "terminator" i nazisti con gli ebrei? 
È vero però che persone vietate suona un po' male...e il mio era solo un suggerimento! 

Ciao.


----------



## deirdree

Nunou said:


> Longplay,
> a te non sembra siano stati abbastanza "terminator" i nazisti con gli ebrei?
> È vero però che persone vietate suona un po' male...e il mio era solo un suggerimento!
> 
> Ciao.



Allora torniamo alle persone non grate o meglio scomode, indesiderate.


"Persone indesiderate, in un momento oscuro, in un territorio occupato."

Una parola unica come "forbidden" per tutti e tre i sostantivi forse non esiste.


----------



## Pat (√2)

deirdree said:


> "Forbidden people in a forbidden time, in a forbidden territory."
> Un ufficiale dice a un bambino mulatto "you are forbidden" perchè indossa l'uniforme dei boy scout e la madre risponde che la brucerà.



Quindi intende "stai violando la legge / sei illegale"? In questo caso, prendendomi qualche licenza, una delle quali grossomodo "poetica", mi viene in mente:
_Persone fuorilegge in un tempo fuorilegge su una terra fuorilegge._


----------



## Nunou

Quella di Pat mi sembra una buona idea in alternativa a proibite/vietate perché non si tratta solo di persone "non grate" ma proprio "non ammesse/non tollerate dalle leggi razziali dell'epoca".


----------



## deirdree

Fuorilegge rende già più l'idea. Aggiudicato.


----------



## Pat (√2)

deirdree said:


> Fuorilegge rende già più l'idea. Aggiudicato.



'spe 

Corrisponde al verboden?


----------



## Nunou

Ora mi vengono in mente anche illegali/illegittimi...ma fuorilegge in effetti mi pare l'unico che resta invariato.
Geniaccio di una Pat!! 

Invece di tempo/terra, userei periodo-epoca/territorio....ma come diceva prima Longplay è una questione di gusti personali.

EDIT: ...ma per dirvela tutta quella del "forbidden time" non la capisco se non con _momento/periodo sbagliato e/o di divieti_!  Accidenti...non è affatto facile tradurre questa frase!!!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Nunou said:


> fuorilegge in effetti mi pare l'unico che resta invariato.



L'ho usato "liberamente" come aggettivo perché dava un effetto suggestivo (secondo me ), ma in realtà è un sostantivo.


----------



## Nunou

Lo so Pat...e ci siamo incrociate mentre facevo un edit del mio precedente post. Magari tu riesci a chiarirmi le idee.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Nunou said:


> Lo so Pat...e ci siamo incrociate mentre facevo un edit del mio precedente post. Magari tu riesci a chiarirmi le idee.



No 
Come dicevo, ho preso _liberamente _spunto dal "you are forbidden", tenendo conto del fatto che si tratta di una traduzione da una lingua che non conosco 

(Non riesco a inviare i post, uff)


----------



## deirdree

Nunou said:


> Ora mi vengono in mente anche illegali/illegittimi...ma fuorilegge in effetti mi pare l'unico che resta invariato.
> Geniaccio di una Pat!!
> 
> Invece di tempo/terra, userei periodo-epoca/territorio....ma come diceva prima Longplay è una questione di gusti personali.
> 
> EDIT: ...ma per dirvela tutta quella del "forbidden time" non la capisco se non con _momento/periodo sbagliato e/o di divieti_!  Accidenti...non è affatto facile tradurre questa frase!!!



Infatti, sto impazzendo.

Forse "persone perseguitate, in un'epoca di intolleranza, in un paese ostile"?


----------



## Einstein

Una domanda: come mai nessuno vuole tradurre "people" con "popolo"? Non è più naturale in questo contesto?


----------



## deirdree

Einstein said:


> Una domanda: come mai nessuno vuole tradurre "people" con "popolo"? Non è più naturale in questo contesto?



Quest'uomo chiede a una donna proprietaria di una pensione
di nascondere qualche ebreo alla volta, non il popolo intero.


----------



## Nunou

Einsten,
hai ragione riguardo agli ebrei ma durante il nazismo non erano i soli ad essere presi di mira, mi pare di ricordare che le leggi razziali fossero rivolte anche ad altre categorie di persone. Resta da vedere se il nostro contesto si riferisce unicamente al popolo ebraico oppure no. Il grosso problema però è quello di come rendere quei tre _forbidden_ in italiano...possibilmente con una solo termine. Se ti viene qualche idea ...sarebbe perfetto. 

Ciao.


EDIT:...concordo in pieno con quello che dice deirdree qui sopra!!


----------



## Einstein

deirdree said:


> Quest'uomo chiede a una donna proprietaria di una pensione
> di nascondere qualche ebreo alla volta, non il popolo intero.


Hai ragione, non avevo letto bene tutto il thread. Pensavo al fatto che si insegna che "people" è il plurale di "person" e spesso si dimentica che vuol dire anche "popolo". Ma qui il mio commento era fuori posto.


----------



## deirdree

Nunou said:


> Resta da vedere se il nostro contesto si riferisce unicamente al popolo ebraico oppure no. Il grosso problema però è quello di come rendere quei tre _forbidden_ in italiano...possibilmente con una solo termine. Se ti viene qualche idea ...sarebbe perfetto.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:...concordo in pieno con quello che dice deirdree qui sopra!!




Non sono solo ebrei.


----------



## longplay

Piccole notazioni : proibito nel senso che bisogna tenersene alla lontana, a scanso di reazioni negative da parte di chi "nega" quelle persone, quel tempo, quello spazio.
Vogliamo tentare con "persone negate, in tempi e luoghi negati" . Troppo aulico , forse ? Dite la vostra.....


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
con le tue considerazioni mi hai dato un'altra idea: il termine "scomodo" forse potrebbe andare. Ora penso a come formulare meglio tutta la faccenda anzi...prima vado a pranzare!!


----------



## deirdree

longplay said:


> Piccole notazioni : proibito nel senso che bisogna tenersene alla lontana, a scanso di reazioni negative da parte di chi "nega" quelle persone, quel tempo, quello spazio.
> Vogliamo tentare con "persone negate, in tempi e luoghi negati" . Troppo aulico , forse ? Dite la vostra.....



Mi piace.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Buongiorno 

Ho cercato qualche traduzione italiana di _verboden. _A parte quelle già dette, un'altra possibilità secondo me interessante è *tabu *(ed eventualmente_ clandestino)._


----------



## Nunou

Formulo ugualmente la frase con l'aggettivo scomodo: 
Persone scomode in un periodo scomodo, in un territorio(paese) scomodo / in un'epoca scomoda, in una terra(nazione) scomoda. 

Interessante...qui sotto trovo che territory può essere inteso anche come comunità/popolo, pensate potrebbe applicarsi a questa situazione?
http://it.bab.la/dizionario/inglese-italiano/territory

>Pat, abbiamo avuto la stessa idea, sul dizionario olandese-italiano per "verboden" trovo anche "illegittimo" (uno dei sinonimi è illegale/illecito, il che porta anche a indecente).  
>Deirdree,  forse questo potrebbe tornarti utile per la frase del bimbo mulatto che indossa la divisa da boy-scout.


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Formulo ugualmente la frase con l'aggettivo scomodo:
> Persone scomode in un periodo scomodo, in un territorio(paese) scomodo / in un'epoca scomoda, in una terra(nazione) scomoda.
> 
> Interessante...qui sotto trovo che territory può essere inteso anche come comunità/popolo, pensate potrebbe applicarsi a questa situazione?
> http://it.bab.la/dizionario/inglese-italiano/territory
> 
> >Pat, abbiamo avuto la stessa idea, sul dizionario olandese-italiano per "verboden" trovo anche "illegittimo" (uno dei sinonimi è illegale/illecito, il che porta anche a indecente).
> >Deirdree,  forse questo potrebbe tornarti utile per la frase del bimbo mulatto che indossa la divisa da boy-scout.



Non ho visto il film,credo, ma ho la sensazione del "déjà vu". Sospetto che la ss o poliziotto non desse del "proibito" al ragazzo, ma alla sua divisa di "boy scout". A questo
punto, non ci resta che tentare di "scaricare" il film dal web. Ma non esageriamo ....


----------



## Nunou

Già...io poi..che di film proprio non me ne intendo...non saprei neppure da che parte cominciare a cercare!!!


----------



## longplay

Nu , forse un errore mio: riprova a leggerlo.


----------



## Nunou

longplay said:


> Nu , forse un errore mio: riprova a leggerlo.



Sì...ora è tutto a posto Longplay...infatti ho anche corretto il mio post!! 
Ciao


----------



## deirdree

Nunou said:


> Formulo ugualmente la frase con l'aggettivo scomodo:
> Persone scomode in un periodo scomodo, in un territorio(paese) scomodo / in un'epoca scomoda, in una terra(nazione) scomoda.
> 
> Interessante...qui sotto trovo che territory può essere inteso anche come comunità/popolo, pensate potrebbe applicarsi a questa situazione?
> http://it.bab.la/dizionario/inglese-italiano/territory
> 
> >Pat, abbiamo avuto la stessa idea, sul dizionario olandese-italiano per "verboden" trovo anche "illegittimo" (uno dei sinonimi è illegale/illecito, il che porta anche a indecente).
> >Deirdree,  forse questo potrebbe tornarti utile per la frase del bimbo mulatto che indossa la divisa da boy-scout.



Sì, "scomodo" o "illegale" potrebbero adattarsi.
Mi avete dato molti suggerimenti, devo solo decidermi. Se vi viene in mente altro aggiungete pure.
Grazie a tutti quanti ragazzi, siete sempre molto utili.


----------

